# NECI... looking for opinions



## lifetimenewbie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys first post here. I'm considering applying for NECI (New England Culinary Institute in Montpelier, Vermont), possibly getting in this April. Has anyone had any experience with students from NECI? Any one been there? 
I was talking to a friend a while back and after he told me about the school and how different it seems, I was intrigued and wanted more info. I've talked to the administrations office, and things sound very promising, but... I really want a third party (if not several 3rd party ) perspective.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I used to work with a graduate of NECI -- he was the pastry chef where I worked the line. He was very good at pastry, and he also know the hot side well (in fact, that was really his thing, but he did fine with pastry, too). He was also a good teacher and able to explain the what and why of everything he did -- which was great for me, because I was given his job when he left! 

And the one meal I had in one of their restaurants (now closed, alas) was very good on all levels: the execution of the food was miles ahead of what I've had at The French Culinary Institute's L'Ecole, and the service was on a par with any other good restaurant. 

So on the whole, I'm impressed by the products of the school.


----------



## lifetimenewbie (Apr 27, 2009)

Suzanne,
Thank you very much for your responce. A friend of mine knew some guys who went there and he was very impressed by their knowledge and skills. I've heard nothing but good things about NECI, where as every other place has had mixed reviews or worse. So thanks again for you confirmantion. Hopefully some one else will chime in next...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I graduated from NECI wayyy back in 1989. Great school, great people. NECI teaches you the NECI way of doing things, but they translate seamlessly into the real world once you get out of school. It ain't cheap and you could likely get a decent level of training elsewhere for less, but you will certainly learn a lot and do well with NECI training. Good luck!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I graduated from NECI (Monpelier campus) in 1994. I think it is a great school and they push you into cooking very rapidly, not like some other schools where a good bit of your first year is taken up with theory and classroom stuff.


----------

